# Authorities investigating if wanted son of “El Chapo” Guzmán is in Costa Rica



## Disir

September 1st, 2015 (ICR News) Costa Rican authorities are concerned that the son of Joaquin “El Chapo” Guzmán, the world’s most wanted drug lord, may be in Costa Rica, based on a tweet posted to his Twitter account on Monday.

Jesús Alfredo Guzmán Salazar, 29, who is also wanted by the US Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA), posted a tweet to the social networking site, Twitter on Monday that may have inadvertently revealed his presence in Costa Rica.  The social networking app, when used from a smartphone, pins a user’s location to each tweet, unless the feature is turned off.
Authorities investigating if wanted son of “El Chapo” Guzmán, world’s most wanted drug lord, is in Costa Rica - Inside Costa Rica

Wouldn't that be great? Social media served a purpose.


----------



## waltky

Da fix was in...

*Four Mexican prison officials charged with aiding 'El Chapo' escape*
_Sept. 8, 2015  -- Two Mexican prison employees and two members of Mexico's secret service have been charged with helping notorious drug lord Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman escape._


> The two Altiplano Federal Prison employees were control room personnel who were responsible for monitoring Guzman's cell. They were accused of not alerting the prison after Guzman's escape.  The two secret service members were stationed at the prison. All four were charged with not following protocols and not alerting superiors, as all systems needed to sound alarms were functioning fully.  Guzman escaped from a Mexican prison for the second time in July by using a mile-long tunnel, which could have taken a year to build. At least three others have also been charged over the escape.
> 
> The entrance of the tunnel measured about 20-by-20 inches and the tunnel itself was about 5 feet deep. Other sections of the tunnel delve much deeper. PVC piping, likely used for ventilation and lighting, was found throughout the tunnel. A motorcycle was also found, apparently used to dig and to transport materials for the tunnel.  "El Chapo" -- meaning "The Short One" or "shorty" -- so dubbed because of his 5-foot-6-inch frame, was captured in Guatemala in 1993 and then extradited to Mexico to face murder and drug trafficking charges. He escaped from prison in 2001 by hiding in a laundry cart after bribing prison guards, and was re-captured in February 2014. Guzman's previous escape cost him about $2.5 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest image of Joaquín "El Chapo" Guzman, who escaped from a Mexican maximum-security prison in July for the second time by using a mile-long tunnel.
> 
> Authorities are focusing on Costa Rica in their search for Guzman after his son, Jesus Alfredo Guzman Salazar, posted a picture on Twitter that seemingly tagged their location through the social media website's geotagging function.  The Colombian government announced in August it was helping Mexican authorities with training and intelligence gathering in the hunt for Guzman, leader of the Sinaloa Cartel who is estimated to be worth about $1 billion.
> 
> Colombia has decades of experience in combating the drug trade. Pablo Escobar, Colombia's most notorious trafficker, was regarded as the "King of Cocaine" with a net worth thought to be about $24 billion -- recognized as the world's seventh-richest man by Forbes magazine at the height of his power.  Escobar was imprisoned for about a year before he escaped in 1992. He spent several months on the run before he was shot to death in Medellín by a special police unit in 1993.
> 
> Four Mexican prison officials charged with aiding 'El Chapo' escape


----------



## Disir

waltky said:


> Da fix was in...
> 
> *Four Mexican prison officials charged with aiding 'El Chapo' escape*
> _Sept. 8, 2015  -- Two Mexican prison employees and two members of Mexico's secret service have been charged with helping notorious drug lord Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman escape._
> 
> 
> 
> The two Altiplano Federal Prison employees were control room personnel who were responsible for monitoring Guzman's cell. They were accused of not alerting the prison after Guzman's escape.  The two secret service members were stationed at the prison. All four were charged with not following protocols and not alerting superiors, as all systems needed to sound alarms were functioning fully.  Guzman escaped from a Mexican prison for the second time in July by using a mile-long tunnel, which could have taken a year to build. At least three others have also been charged over the escape.
> 
> The entrance of the tunnel measured about 20-by-20 inches and the tunnel itself was about 5 feet deep. Other sections of the tunnel delve much deeper. PVC piping, likely used for ventilation and lighting, was found throughout the tunnel. A motorcycle was also found, apparently used to dig and to transport materials for the tunnel.  "El Chapo" -- meaning "The Short One" or "shorty" -- so dubbed because of his 5-foot-6-inch frame, was captured in Guatemala in 1993 and then extradited to Mexico to face murder and drug trafficking charges. He escaped from prison in 2001 by hiding in a laundry cart after bribing prison guards, and was re-captured in February 2014. Guzman's previous escape cost him about $2.5 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest image of Joaquín "El Chapo" Guzman, who escaped from a Mexican maximum-security prison in July for the second time by using a mile-long tunnel.
> 
> Authorities are focusing on Costa Rica in their search for Guzman after his son, Jesus Alfredo Guzman Salazar, posted a picture on Twitter that seemingly tagged their location through the social media website's geotagging function.  The Colombian government announced in August it was helping Mexican authorities with training and intelligence gathering in the hunt for Guzman, leader of the Sinaloa Cartel who is estimated to be worth about $1 billion.
> 
> Colombia has decades of experience in combating the drug trade. Pablo Escobar, Colombia's most notorious trafficker, was regarded as the "King of Cocaine" with a net worth thought to be about $24 billion -- recognized as the world's seventh-richest man by Forbes magazine at the height of his power.  Escobar was imprisoned for about a year before he escaped in 1992. He spent several months on the run before he was shot to death in Medellín by a special police unit in 1993.
> 
> Four Mexican prison officials charged with aiding 'El Chapo' escape
Click to expand...


Nice.


----------



## waltky

Oops!...

*Mexican police atwitter over Guzman Twitter post*
_Fri, Sep 11, 2015 - Was the son of fugitive Mexican druglord Joaquin “El Chapo” Guzman foolish enough to give away his father’s hideout on Twitter?_


> An Aug. 31 tweet in an account purportedly belonging to Guzman’s son, Alfredo, featured a picture appearing to show the pair at a restaurant, with Twitter’s geolocator placing them in “Costa Rica.”  A huge emoticon of a big nose with glasses and mustache covered the top of the face of a portly man whose black mustache and chin resemble that of the Sinaloa drug cartel kingpin. Another man is also seen in the picture.  The picture on the account @AlfreditoGuzma was accompanied by this taunt: “You know who I am seen with.”
> 
> This set off a frenzy of speculation that Joaquin Guzman, who escaped a maximum-security prison outside Mexico City on July 11, had snuck into Costa Rica.  The Mexican attorney general’s office would only say on Tuesday that it was investigating the authenticity of the tweet.  However, Costa Rican authorities voiced doubts that Joaquin Guzman, 58, was relaxing in their country.  Instead, they said, he is probably in another “Costa Rica”: The town of Costa Rica, Sinaloa, which is Guzman’s home state.  “It’s over there in Sinaloa. We have no information that this boy, the son of El Chapo, is in the country,” Costa Rican judicial police director Gerald Campos told reporters.
> 
> Two US Drug Enforcement Administration officials in July said that following his jailbreak, Joaquin Guzman probably scurried to his Sinaloa mountain stronghold, where he enjoys the protection of the local population.  Joaquin Guzman has been in Central America before: He was captured for the first time in Guatemala in 1993.  He broke out of another Mexican prison in 2001 and was caught 13 years later in Mazatlan, a tourist resort on Sinaloa’s Pacific coast.
> 
> His July escape, in which he crawled through a hole leading to a huge tunnel under his cell shower, was a major embarrassment to Mexican President Enrique Pena Nieto’s administration.  Seven officials, including two prison workers and two intelligence service employees, have been charged over the escape while a US$3.8 million reward is being offered for his arrest.  Meanwhile, the account holder of @AlfreditoGuzma seems to be amused by all the attention, retweeting news reports about the photograph. A new picture on Tuesday shows a young man whose left eye is covered by the same type of emoticon used in the earlier picture.
> 
> Mexican police atwitter over Guzman Twitter post - Taipei Times


----------



## waltky

Now ya see him, now ya don't...

*Unedited video of 'El Chapo' Guzman prison escape leaked*
_Oct. 15, 2015  -- An unedited leaked video of notorious drug lord Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman's escape sheds further light into the suspicious circumstances surrounding the prison break._


> Mexican television channel Televisa broadcasted the CCTV footage of Guzman's escape, the longer version of a video authorities previously released but without sound and only showing the moments before Guzman disappeared.  In the video, Guzman is seen lying down on his bed while watching television. At 8:46 p.m. on July 11, loud hammering and drilling noises begin coming from Guzman's cell. A video of the prison control room monitoring Guzman shows employees not responding to the hammering noise that goes on intermittently for several minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest image of Joaquín "El Chapo" Guzman, who escaped from a Mexican maximum-security prison in July for the second time by using a mile-long tunnel.​
> Guzman rises from bed and walks over to the bathroom area and pretends to use the restroom. He paces back to the other side of his cell as the sound can be heard of a large object falling and dirt falling down.  Guzman walks back and another voice is heard briefly. He paces back and forth once more, sits on his bed to change shoes and disappears at 8:52 p.m. -- unbeknownst to control room monitors.
> 
> At 9:17 p.m., two prison officials view Guzman's cell at a monitor and send two guards to check on Guzman.  "Guzman? Guzman?" one guard says while peeking into the cell. Moments later, both guards enter the cell and communicate with their commander.
> 
> *The following is the conversation between the guard and his superior:*



See also:

*Mexican cartel boss arrested for slaying of tourism minister*
_Oct. 14, 2015 -- Mexico police arrested Daniel Quintero Riestra, the alleged cartel boss accused in the killing of the minister of tourism in the state of Jalisco._


> Riestra was arrested without incident on a boat near an island off the coast of Cancun. He has been charged with kidnapping and murder.  BBC News reported that officials said Riestra was the head of a cartel responsible for significant criminal activity in Guadalajara, Jalisco's capital. Though the official did not name the cartel, the Jalisco New Generation group controls much of the territory.  Riestra is accused of being behind the 2013 slaying of Jose de Jesus Gallegos, Jalisco's tourism minister, in Guadalajara The alleged cartel boss was included on a list of 122 priority targets by the Mexican government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico has arrested Daniel Quintero Riestra, the alleged cartel boss accused in the murder of the minister of tourism in the state of Jalisco.​
> Jalisco New Generation was behind shooting down a Mexican military helicopter in May, killing six soldiers.  Drug cartels have created an unprecedented security crisis in Mexico. More than 151,200 people were killed in Mexico between 2006 and 2015. At least 26,000 people are missing.  Official statistics show 98 percent of crimes in Mexico are unsolved and the majority are never properly investigated.
> 
> Mexican cartel boss arrested for slaying of tourism minister


----------



## waltky

Good way to tip him off as to where they're lookin' for him...

*The hunt for ‘Chapo’ Guzmán focuses on home of his alleged girlfriend*
_Mexican Marines are nipping at the heels of Joaquín “El Chapo” Guzmán’s – or at least that’s what the minister overseeing the Marines believes._


> Since Oct. 6, thousands of soldiers have been sent to the area known as Mexico’s “Golden Triangle,” the remote, mountainous region where the states of Chihuahua, Durango and Sinaloa converge.  Most of them parachuted in.  The operation was reportedly triggered by information provided to Mexican authorities by U.S. drug agents who were monitoring cell phone activity.  Around 200 people from the region, presumably scared of getting caught in the crossfire between the Marines and the Sinaloa Cartel’s sicarios, have fled to the town of Cosalá.  “The Marines told us that they want to capture the Lord,” they told reporters, and mentioned talking about soldiers attacking civilians.  “People are frightened,” Cosalá’s representative in the state legislature, Lucero Sánchez López, told TV reporters, adding that at least eight people were missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most interesting fact about Sánchez  is that she has been identified by the Mexican press and the Attorney General’s office, as Chapo’s newest lover and the mother of his youngest child, an allegation she has consistently denied.  For its part, SEMAR says there haven't been any civilian attacks, but it doesn't deny that the Marines are carrying out an operation in that sector of Sinaloa and across the state line in Durango – a state that’s governed by Ricardo Ochoa, whose sister, Emma Coronel, happens to be Chapo’s current wife.  The presumed romantic relationship between the 57-year-old Guzmán – the world’s most wanted drug kingpin – and a 26-year-old, thick-lipped and light-haired member of the National Action Party (PAN) – has spread ever since June, when it was first reported that she visited Chapo in Altiplano prison, some 55 miles from Mexico City, in May when she was pregnant.
> 
> At the time, authorities at the prison lodged a complaint with PGR saying that Chapo received a visit from a woman who used a fake ID who was not his wife. For her part, Sánchez says that the woman photographed with the drug lord isn't her.  The newspaper Excélsior, suggested that Sánchez first met Chapo in 2013, at a party in the Golden Triangle that both attended. A few months later, her former husband and the father of her two sons, Rubén Chavez, 27, was shot to death.  A few days after Chapo’s second escape from a Mexican high-security prison in July, the Attorney General’s office (PGR in its Spanish acronym) leaked to the media a statement by one of Guzmán Loera’s attorneys confirming that Sánchez  visited his client to discuss details of where and how their child would be raised.
> 
> MORE


----------



## shadow355

Disir said:


> September 1st, 2015 (ICR News) Costa Rican authorities are concerned that the son of Joaquin “El Chapo” Guzmán, the world’s most wanted drug lord, may be in Costa Rica, based on a tweet posted to his Twitter account on Monday.
> 
> Jesús Alfredo Guzmán Salazar, 29, who is also wanted by the US Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA), posted a tweet to the social networking site, Twitter on Monday that may have inadvertently revealed his presence in Costa Rica.  The social networking app, when used from a smartphone, pins a user’s location to each tweet, unless the feature is turned off.
> Authorities investigating if wanted son of “El Chapo” Guzmán, world’s most wanted drug lord, is in Costa Rica - Inside Costa Rica
> 
> Wouldn't that be great? Social media served a purpose.


 


   Go get him guys !








The Department of State - Diplomatic Security Service. The unsung heroes.


Diplomatic Security Service - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

DSS Most Wanted Fugitive: Captured, Returned, and Sentenced

Diplomatic Security Service Agents  Help Locate and Arrest Seattle Fugitive in the Philippines

Police Chief Magazine - View Article



    Shadow 355


----------



## waltky

Oh where can you be Chapo boy, Chapo boy - oh where can you be Lil' Chapo?...

*Is Chapo Guzman hiding out in Patagonia?*
_6 Nov 2015 - Argentine and Chilean police are said to be searching the Andes for the elusive Mexican drugs lord, who escaped from a maximum-security prison in June_


> Police in Argentina are combing the southern Andes after reports that Joaquin "Chapo" Guzman could be hiding in the area.  The Mexican drug lord, who staged a spectacular escape from his country's most high security prison, has been the subject of an intense international man hunt since June.  Now police have been tipped off that he could be in southern Argentina, according to an Argentine newspaper in Patagonia, El Cordillerano. The paper reported that local people said Chapo had been seen in a sweet shop – a remarkable claim, given his notoriety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The authorities are said to be looking for two cars and a 4x4 vehicle.  “We received information that El Chapo tried to cross the Chilean/Argentine border,” said Sergio Berni, the Argentine security chief.  “In line with protocol, we have activated all security mechanisms and have put the men and women of our federal forces in Patagonia on maximum alert."  An official source in Chile, who asked not to be named, told Reuters that “since mid-day the government has been receiving and collecting information on the matter.”  Police from Argentina's 34 Squadron of the gendarmerie were patrolling an area in between Bariloche – a popular ski resort town – and Villa La Angostura.
> 
> Chile's Carabineros were assisting their Argentine colleagues, and a red alert was issued by both countries.  "If it's true that he's in the region, and if he tries to enter Chilean territory, then the immediate decision will be made to capture him," said Jorge Burgos, the Chilean interior minister. He stressed, however, that although his police were in contact with their Argentine counterparts, there was no official confirmation that Guzman was in Patagonia.  "But this criminal does have a warrant out for his arrest."
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Chapo's money-man admitted to same prison he helped Guzman escape from...

*Financier of 'El Chapo' Guzman escape admitted to same prison*
_Nov. 10, 2015  -- The man accused of financing the escape of drug lord Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman has been admitted to the same prison from which Guzman fled while he faces criminal proceedings._


> Manuel Rodolfo Trillo Hernández, a businessman, was admitted to the Altiplano Federal Prison on Monday, El Universal reported. Mexico's Attorney General's Office accuses Trillo Hernández of financing Guzman's escape, and of acquiring money and property by using false identities and shell companies for Guzman's Sinaloa Cartel.  Prosecutors allege Trillo Hernández "knowingly used" part of the Sinaloa Cartel's earnings between 2012 and 2015 to break Guzman out of prison -- a "crime against the public health."
> 
> On July 11, Guzman escaped from a Mexican maximum security prison for the second time using a mile-long tunnel, which could have taken a year to build. During the investigation into Guzman's escape, authorities first looked into which Altiplano prison workers were complicit in the crime before expanding the search further to civilian suspects.  "El Chapo" -- meaning "The Short One" or "shorty" -- so dubbed because of his 5-foot-6-inch frame, was captured in Guatemala in 1993 and then extradited to Mexico to face murder and drug trafficking charges. He escaped from prison in 2001 by hiding in a laundry cart after bribing prison guards, and was re-captured in February 2014.
> 
> In October, an unedited leaked video of Guzman's escape shed further light into the suspicious circumstances surrounding the prison break.  Mexican television channel Televisa broadcasted the CCTV footage of Guzman's escape, the longer version of a video authorities previously released but without sound and only showing the moments before Guzman disappeared.
> 
> Financier of 'El Chapo' Guzman escape admitted to same prison


----------



## waltky

Breaking down El Chapo's empire...

*'El Chapo's' Honduras henchman 'The Wizard's' 6 companies, tourist restaurant seized*
_April 13, 2016  -- Franco "The Wizard" Daniel Lombardi, the financial operator of Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman's Sinaloa Cartel in Honduras, owned multiple buildings and businesses that were recently seized, Honduran authorities said after the man's arrest._


> An international task force made up of Mexican and Honduran authorities as well as the U.S. Drug Enforcement Agency recently seized Daniel Lombardi's assets. Most businesses were confiscated in the popular tourist island of Roatán, El Universal reported.
> 
> Daniel Lombardi, 45, was arrested on April 1 and later extradited to the United States over charges of trafficking cocaine and heroin, as well as money laundering. In simultaneous raids, nine buildings, three commercial companies, several vehicles and the El Boske tourism resort were seized. Three other companies were seized in San Pedro Sula and Tegucigalpa, the Honduran capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guzman traveled to Honduras often during his years on the run between 2001 and 2014, when he was recaptured after his first prison escape. He was captured in the city of Los Mochis in his home state of Sinaloa on Jan. 8 after his second escape, this time from Mexico's Altiplano Federal Prison on July 11.
> 
> The DEA has said Guzman's Sinaloa Cartel dominates the illegal drug market in nearly the entire United States. A report by the agency states the criminal organization is most powerful "along the West Coast, through the Midwest and into the Northeast."
> 
> 'El Chapo's' Honduras henchman 'The Wizard's' 6 companies, tourist restaurant seized


----------



## waltky

El Chapo's kidnapped son could be a potential bargaining chip...




*Mexican drug lord's kidnapped son potential bargaining chip*
_Aug 19,`16 -- For the ambitious Jalisco New Generation cartel, it must have seemed like a gift: Imprisoned Sinaloa cartel leader Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman's son, partying at a gourmet restaurant deep in their territory._


> Seven gunmen swept into La Leche restaurant in Puerto Vallarta's hotel district early Monday, taking the 16 people gathered there by surprise. Without firing a shot, they marched six men out.  In a flash, 29-year-old Jesus Alfredo Guzman Salazar became a valuable potential bargaining chip - or a high-profile casualty - in the cartel turf battles that are wreaking havoc in large swaths of Mexico. Analysts say Jalisco New Generation could try to use him as leverage to win territory or other gains from what has been the country's dominant gang.  "They can use him, if they're astute ... to get concessions from the Sinaloa cartel and expand their moneymaking enterprise," said Mike Vigil, former chief of international operations for the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration.
> 
> Jalisco New Generation formed from a splinter of the Sinaloa cartel after the death of Sinaloa boss Ignacio "Nacho" Coronel in 2010, and has rapidly expanded from its home base in the western state of Jalisco to the Gulf coast state of Veracruz, among others.  It has done so in part through liberal use of violence. In a series of attacks last year, cartel henchmen killed 20 police officers in two ambushes and used a rocket-propelled grenade to down an army helicopter, killing 10 aboard.  What Jalisco New Generation does not have is its own trafficking corridors along the U.S. border - most of which are controlled by the Sinaloa cartel, the beneficiary of weakened regional gangs from the Gulf to the Pacific.
> 
> Violence has surged in recent months in Baja California Sur state as Jalisco New Generation fights for a foothold in Sinaloa cartel territory. Killings have also risen in the key border cities of Tijuana and Ciudad Juarez, suggesting that Sinaloa's control is being challenged there as well.  "Now they're starting to move northward because they want to control some of the principal drug-smuggling routes along the U.S.-Mexico border," Vigil said. "So they know that in order to expand, they have to control some of these pipelines into the U.S. consumer market."
> 
> Enter the young Guzman.
> 
> Jalisco state Attorney General Eduardo Almaguer said this week that authorities have no reason to believe he or the other abducted men have been killed.  But his kidnapping is a huge blunder by Sinaloa regardless of whether responsibility lies with Jesus Alfredo himself or with "El Chapo" associate Ismael "El Mayo" Zambada, who is believed to be running the cartel's operations following the elder Guzman's recapture earlier this year.  "It's a grave error that is going to cost them a lot, either in life or in a very costly negotiation," said Guillermo Valdes, former director of Mexico's intelligence services. "If you're in a fight with these gentlemen of the Jalisco New Generation, you don't go to their territory without bodyguards."
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Ambushed a military convoy,  freed a drug suspect and killed five soldiers...

*Mexico: 'El Chapo' Guzman's sons accused of deadly attack*
_Sat, 01 Oct 2016 - Members of a notorious Mexican drugs cartel have ambushed a military convoy, killing five soldiers and wounding at least 10 others, authorities say._


> The sons of imprisoned drug lord Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman are suspected of launching an ambush on a military convoy in Mexico that left five soldiers dead, officials say.  The assault in the northern state of Sinaloa involved grenades and assault rifles.  The attackers succeeded in freeing a wounded drugs suspect who had been captured earlier and was being taken to hospital, officials say.  At least ten people were injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forensic experts stand next to a burned vehicles after an ambush perpetrated by alleged members of an organized crime syndicate in Culiacan, Sinaloa, Mexico​
> Sinaloa is the stronghold of the drugs gang formerly headed by Joaquin Guzman. Nicknamed "El Chapo", he was recaptured in January.  Officials believe the ambush may have been organised by his sons, who are believed to have taken over the running of the cartel.  "Up this point we are not certain about this group, but it is very probable that it was the sons of Chapo," said local military commander Gen Alfonso Duarte.
> 
> Who is "El Chapo" Guzman?
> 
> BBC Mexico correspondent Juan Paullier said that the soldiers were travelling in the early hours of Friday in two vehicles escorting a Red Cross ambulance when they were attacked.  Up to 60 gunmen set upon the vehicles, beating the soldiers and freeing a drugs suspect who was being taken to hospital.  Officials say the suspect freed by the gunman has been identified as Julio Oscar Ortiz Vega, also known as "El Kevin".  The gunmen stole the ambulance and a military truck burst into flames during the assault.  Mexican authorities believe the sons of Guzman have been involved in other violent episodes in recent weeks.  In August, one of them was kidnapped by a rival group. Another son, Ivan, is also said to be involved in cartel activities.
> 
> Officials say Guzman's brother, Aureliano Guzman Loera, also known as "El Guano", is struggling for control of drug production against the Beltran Leyva drug cartel in the remote area.  Guzman was arrested in January after six months on the run following his escape through a tunnel in his jail cell.  He had already escaped a maximum security facility once before, spending 13 years at large.  A Mexican judge is considering the case to have Guzman extradited to the US.  But Guzman is expected to appeal against any decision to extradite him and his lawyers say the process could take years to come to a conclusion.
> 
> Mexico: 'El Chapo' Guzman's sons accused of deadly attack - BBC News


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd heard dey was caught dog-fightin' Chihuahuas...

*Sinaloa Cartel leaders' sons arrested in Mexico*
_Nov. 18, 2016  -- Police in Mexico's Chihuahua state said two sons of leaders in drug lord Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman's Sinaloa Cartel have been arrested._


> The arrests were carried out in separate operations this week, the Attorney General of the State of Chihuahua said in statements.  Jesús "El Tony Juniors" Antonio was arrested along with Davis "El Padre" on Tuesday. Both face charges of crimes against public health and illegal possession of firearms.  Authorities said Antonio is the son of "Tony Trocas," who is "one of the largest drug dealers in several municipalities and responsible for several homicides for the Sinaloa cartel." Davis is accused of working as a henchman for "Tony Trocas." The men were arrested while carrying 118 small bags of cocaine and a 9 mm pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Attorney General of the State of Chihuahua on Wednesday said Mauricio "El Mauri," the son of Mauricio "El Papacho" Luna Aguilar, was arrested on Tuesday. The father is accused of committing multiple homicides.  A woman, identified as Genoveva C., was arrested along with Mauricio. Police seized a grenade and a bag of marijuana. Those arrested were handed over to judicial authorities.
> 
> Sinaloa Cartel leaders' sons arrested in Mexico


----------

